# String Quartet Recommendations



## ThankYouRVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings all.
I'm new to this forum and I would like to start by asking for advice regarding certain string quartets.

Can anyone recommend a quartet (or quintet) that has that sort of moody (perhaps even eerie) quality that would go well with the following pieces:

Debussy String Quartet
Shostakovich Quartet # 8
Vaughan Williams Quartet #2 - 3rd movement
Ravel's Quartet (perhaps only somewhat)

I suppose I should possibly add some of the Bartok quartets, although I haven't heard them in years as I no longer have the DG box set of records.

Regards,
TYRVW


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I will recommend any Haydn string quartet but I'm not sure if it would fit in.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Perhaps a late Beethoven quartet?


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

Beethoven SQ No. 10 Op. 74 "Harp", definitely!


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Beethoven String Quartet No. 13, 14 & 15 (Op. 130, 131 and 132)

Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "Death and The Maiden"


----------



## ThankYouRVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who replied.

Sadly, the recommendations, although excellent pieces in their own right, do not fulfill the kind of mood I was looking for. 

I'll be looking into some of the other Shostakovich quartets to see if I can find something of a similar feel.

Too bad the complete Shostakovich Quartets performed by the Borodin Quartet is currently not available since, from what I have heard, it is the most highly recommended of the complete sets.

Regards
TYRVW


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ThankYouRVW said:


> Too bad the complete Shostakovich Quartets performed by the Borodin Quartet is currently not available


Where? 10char


----------



## ThankYouRVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Yikes!
Thanks for the link opus67
I was referring to this Amazon link which shows it to be unavailable:

http://www.amazon.com/Dmitri-Shostakovich-Complete-String-Quartets/dp/B000001HDU/ref=sr_1_1/103-5284150-3379052?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1184002161&sr=1-1

Apparently, the version you listed is not the complete cycle since I believe there are two more (14 & 15) not included in this set.

Nevertheless, I had not noticed this version and it may be a possibility since the complete set I want may continue to be unavailable.

Again, thakns for the link.
TYRVW


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

ThankYouRVW said:


> Apparently, the version you listed is not the complete cycle since I believe there are two more (14 & 15) not included in this set.


Sorry about that. I'm not yet familiar with Shostakovich's music. On seeing that there were 13 quartets, unlike other "non-complete sets" with just 2 or 3, I assumed it was a complete set.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

I listened to Shostakovich's 8th quartet before I posted and think that you should certainly check out Bartók's 3rd, 4rth & 5th and maybe Beethoven's op. 95 along with the rest of Bartók's.


----------



## ThankYouRVW (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Saturnus.

While the Bartok was already on my list of potentials, I was not aware of the Beethoven's op. 95. I'll give it a listen over on Amazon although I don't think any composer earlier than Debussy will quite give the right vibe. 

I'm fairly sure that the Bartok will though.

Once upon a time, I had a Deutch Grammaphone box set of the Bartok quartets, but I wound up selling them. I suppose I wasn't ready for them at the time. Others at my house commented on them being "disturbing". 

Thanks for the tip.
Cheers,
TYRVW


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, more than often they _are_, and can be pretty brutal too (last movement of the 4th for an example).


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

For me it's Haydn all the way - my fav has to be the "Fifths Quartet".

I also love Shostakovich's quartets.

Brahm's was a genius at chamber writing, and if he hadn't felt intimidated by Haydn and Beethoven, I think he could have been one of the quartet masters!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

And the Finale of Bartók's 5th!  I had a huge gulp of air once it stopped playing. It kind of makes you feel a huge rock pressing your head while listening.


----------

